
Key Moments from the Trade War Debate Between Trish Regan and Liu Xin - v-yadli
https://radiichina.com/fox-cctv-trade-war-debate-trish-regan-liu-xin/
======
v-yadli
The video is here:

[https://video.foxbusiness.com/v/6042507238001/#sp=show-
clips](https://video.foxbusiness.com/v/6042507238001/#sp=show-clips)

